# Cuyahoga River at Water Works Park in Cuy. Falls



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Was in the area today, so I stopped by and took a few pics. Sorry for the poor quality. It was getting dark and I only had my Droid with me. Water is up as high as I've ever seen it.


----------



## mickeysdad (Mar 10, 2010)

wow that's amazing that it's still that high


----------



## Fish Til I Die (Feb 15, 2011)

Looks like my softball registration is going up again. Thats nutz, never seen it that high.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Not at record level yet. last year or year before, they had to chain the boat dock down because it was up to the top of it's stanchions.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

I just checked...it's higher than last year by almost 1 foot already...


----------



## fishholio (May 13, 2004)

there will be lots of carp up in those flooded areas always has been in the past some real big ones good fertilizer.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

That's a huge floodplain there! I hope the flooding flushed some of that sediment out of the waterworks area. It's been bad there since they removed the Monroe Falls spillway. 

If you are taking any carp from the flooded areas, make sure you use a hook or they are dead first. I saw someone get a ticket at Nimisila Resevoir a few years back for chasing carp in a flooded woods.


----------



## NateDaug149 (Jul 31, 2009)

At least the pike will have some nice spawing areas


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's my home town.....grew up there.......Highest water I can remember was where you couldn't drive under the train tressel to even enter the back part of the park by vehicle. My buddys and I spent many a spring flooded day (back in the 50's, as us school kids did) wading and shooting carp with our bows back there and across Monroe Falls Ave (a long Kelsey Creek) ......Also caught lots of big suckers in the river and creek ......after the high waters retreated......THANKS...jcustunner24.....enjoyed your pic's......really brought back thoughts of those younger/great/carefree times.........jON sR.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

I can remember that too Mrphish...water all the way to the Trestle Overpass...even some flooding in the lots beyond....plenty of memories here too. Sometimes enormous Carp would get stranded back there. Seems like there were some in amazing colors like giant goldfish if my memory is correct.

Good fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Woodson......Great call on the gold fish!!!!!!!!! didn't mention them,cause not too many people even remember them being in the river. Don't remember just what year they seemed to be gone but were there by the thousands......in the 50's and 60's.....guess it was in the 70's they really start to decline......They came in all types of color combos....I always thought they were closely related to the Koi if not spin off's.....who knows?.... that's what might have started it all....Used to see schools with hundreds of them as I crossed the bridges over the river on my way to school.....My dad first got me into fly fishing at the age of 10 and that was my favorite method of fishing for them.....They ranged all the way up to 5+ lbs and believe me.......they could fight as well as most "gamefish" when it came to pulling.....Oh well!!!!!!Guess that's just one more thing that I have lived long enough to see......"THE DEMISE OF"......But Woodson thanks for dialing in my memory banks to a higher level........jON sR.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Well Jon, 
If you don't mind me calling you that...most call me Woody...I was half afraid to believe that that was what I had remembered...and yes, it was from the late fifties, early sixties that I have that recollection...now that I dare to believe myself, they were kind of like giant koi, with a range of colors, and many of them went well beyond five pounds...at least as I recall; I remember catching chain pickeral in the river back then too. We used to chase those big Goldies around in those shrinking overflow ponds; we probably bombarded a few or tried to spear them, but I seem to remember trying to move them, or dig their way from pond to pond towards the river too...pretty certain I was under 16 years old, or I'd surely have been chasing somethiing besides fish around back there (LOL).

As you might have guessed, I was raised in the Falls myself...used to bicycle to Waterworks each summer day from the west side of town...we would cross the river at Bailey rd. and usually travel along the railroad tracks into the park. I remember seeing a German Shepard there cut clean in half by a train...first thing I came upon was his liver. Threw a rock at it and it shot blood a dozen feet. Pretty shocking thing to run across. On the lighter side I caught a large and relatively tame Rabbit running loose back there too; which I can remember donating to the Akron Zoo with the help of my parents. 

Now in your IM to me you mentioned my appreciation for Bass, which I acknowledge, although I am also a multi-species angler of an opportunistic sort and have been known chase fish seasonally too; as such, I have to mention that there used to be some year round ponds back there on the Monroe Falls side of the Old Waterworks Park beyond the baseball fields, that held some big ones. I talked to a fellow who used to fish them regularly, who told me he snuck back in there (through or over a fence) to find that they had all been drained a couple of years back, with all of those big Bass, Cat's and Carp and what all else, just lying there where they hit the sun. What a shame. 

Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage lakes/Coventry


----------

